# Tim Burton, Satan, and Tool mate



## Gavrill (Dec 30, 2008)

To create this monster. Holy shit.

And today we understand why mushrooms are good when you're making a movie.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 30, 2008)

That's cool. They used The Knife and Coheed & Cambria in the trailer. That's cool.

It looks pretty decent. I wouldn't knock it.

Also Crispin Glover is a scary guy. Really freeky-deaky.

I don't need to mention that Tim Burton is kinda over-rated, do I?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 30, 2008)

Tim Burton is overrated, but he's the perfect guy for this monstrosity. Pixar would add hearts and lollipops, while Burton adds nightmares.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 30, 2008)

Why are you calling it a monstrosity? 

Burton never did anything that gave me nightmares. He's like the Gothic Archies, gloomy and macabre, but more funny than anything.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 30, 2008)

Load_Blown said:


> Why are you calling it a monstrosity?


It's a (supposedly) kid-friendly post-apocalyptic movie with mechanical saber toothed tigers.

Okay, maybe more awesome than monstrous.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Dec 30, 2008)

mark me words... dis will become a video game... idk if i will buy... looks intersting... good song...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 30, 2008)

Animation doesn't, and really shouldn't default to "kid-friendly" America has really polluted the medium as a viable art form, and as a result, most adults are not willing to go see an animated feature of their own accord, leading to use of tired pop-culture references that few children will get, in an effort to attract the over-12 crowd. This trend is especially true of computer-animated movies.

Critic-speak aside, it's only going to be "for kids" to get the asses in the seats


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 30, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Tim Burton is overrated, but he's the perfect guy for this monstrosity. Pixar would add hearts and lollipops, while Burton adds nightmares.



Agreed 100%.

Pretty twisted, but all the same beautiful. As long as it doesn't spawn more emo people, I'm down with it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

hes perfect for this job =3


----------



## Aden (Dec 30, 2008)

Pleeeeaaaase tell me Burton is working with Elfman for the soundtrack.


----------



## Frasque (Dec 30, 2008)

CRISPIN GLOVER< HELL YES!!! I've been drooling waiting for this one!


----------



## Frasque (Dec 30, 2008)

Aden said:


> Pleeeeaaaase tell me Burton is working with Elfman for the soundtrack.


 
Don't think so, but Elfman IS scoring Burton's "alice in wonderland"  . . . which also stars Glover. Someone is listening to my dreams.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks awesome XD

Plus: C&C <3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 30, 2008)

Pixar is <3 and stuff?

Have you watched Finding Nemo? Killing 499 babies + mother right off the bad is not happy-land.

Pixar is basically candy-coated outside with a very emotional center.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 31, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Pixar is <3 and stuff?
> 
> Have you watched Finding Nemo? Killing 499 babies + mother right off the bad is not happy-land.
> 
> Pixar is basically candy-coated outside with a very emotional center.


Since when has Pixar killed off mankind and invented giant mechanical saber-toothed tigers? Since never. D:


----------



## pheonix (Dec 31, 2008)

That looks alright but it reminds me of some FF storyline.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 31, 2008)

It... It's beautiful


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 31, 2008)

Characters remind me of Sack Boy
----
It looks really good.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 1, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Since when has Pixar killed off mankind and invented giant mechanical saber-toothed tigers? Since never. D:



Pixar made worse - they made every human being into capitalist victims, turning them into large fat pigs who can't move to live.


----------



## Laze (Jan 1, 2009)

Holy hell, I'm seeing this. 

Oh, and I was sad enough to notice that the rather odd, spacy, synth music at the start of the trailer was taken from a track called _The Captain_ by _The Knife_.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 1, 2009)

Laze said:


> Holy hell, I'm seeing this.
> 
> Oh, and I was sad enough to notice that the rather odd, spacy, synth music at the start of the trailer was taken from a track called *The Captain by The Knife.*



I already noticed that.

We can be sad buddies


----------



## Laze (Jan 2, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I already noticed that.


 
*scans up*

Oh, so you did. Bollocks. You sod, I wanted to be clever. Oh well, at least I name dropped the title ._.*

Reassure me, sad buddy.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 2, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> It's a (supposedly) kid-friendly post-apocalyptic movie with mechanical saber toothed tigers.
> 
> Okay, maybe more awesome than monstrous.


 
Seriously.  Listen to what you're saying.  This isn't a monstrosity, this is the work of a _mad genius_.

It honestly looks good to me.  Hope he doesn't fuck it up.


----------



## Alchera (Jan 2, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> To create this monster. Holy shit.
> 
> And today we understand why mushrooms are good when you're making a movie.



Tim Burton did not create 9. Shane Acker did in a 2005 short. 

This misinterpretation does not surprise me. Many people think Burton directed Nightmare Before Christmas, which he did NOT.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 2, 2009)

Alchera said:


> Tim Burton did not create 9. Shane Acker did in a 2005 short.
> 
> This misinterpretation does not surprise me. Many people think Burton directed Nightmare Before Christmas, which he did NOT.


I know that. It's not like Satan can mate with Burton anyway.


----------



## Masakuni (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, this is looking pretty amazing so far. I'm sure the finished product will be even more so, as well. But time will tell. :>


----------



## Frasque (Jan 2, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> It's not like Satan can mate with Burton anyway.


 
Awwww, there goes my slashfic


----------



## Alchera (Jan 3, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I know that. It's not like Satan can mate with Burton anyway.



Or can he?


----------



## Jelly (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd post a set of pictures of Maynard (of Tool) as Satan shooting dick lasers at Dee-Dee Ramone dressed as the pope, if I felt it was more relevant.

This film looks like it'll be worth a view. :3


----------

